# Setting up a saltwater tank a few questions



## Slinkky (Oct 7, 2010)

one of my first questions is filtration what is required for a SW tank? ive been told that you dont need one, and can use live rock as filtration? all i want in my tank is some soft coral and a few clownfish. 

Is a sump really needed? i am only thinking about setting up a 20-35g tank.
i have have experience with freashwater tanks will this help me out alot with saltwater? is a biocube a good way to start out with SW?

i have been makking a checklist of what i need can anyone tell me what i am missing?

Lighting: i know theres maney types of lighting and whatnot now do i need 2 types of lighting one for coral and other for just lighting?



tank
Salt
Live rock 
Hydrometer
sand
protien skimmer (i am unsure off what this is i have a basic idea though)
some type of filtration?
lights


----------



## scherzo (Apr 24, 2010)

A tonne of your questions can be answered in this sticky.

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/marine-chat-10/saltwater-beginners-part-1-getting-started-1791/

Summary -
Filtration - Live Rock
Sump good for water volume, hiding equipment, avoiding HOB equipment
Lighting - Dependant on $$ and what type of corals



Slinkky said:


> one of my first questions is filtration what is required for a SW tank? ive been told that you dont need one, and can use live rock as filtration? all i want in my tank is some soft coral and a few clownfish.
> 
> Is a sump really needed? i am only thinking about setting up a 20-35g tank.
> i have have experience with freashwater tanks will this help me out alot with saltwater? is a biocube a good way to start out with SW?
> ...


----------



## Slinkky (Oct 7, 2010)

What does HOB stand for?


----------



## scherzo (Apr 24, 2010)

Hang on Back


----------



## bvlester (Jul 19, 2010)

I started my salt water life with a 10g tank a little over 21 years ago when everyone told me I could not do this. I said HA on you I will and it will grow as time goes on. and that is exactly what happened. I now have a 115g with sump I have found that having a sump is a must as you can build a Refugium in it where you export phosphate to insted of it being in your tank the macro plants use it. A sump adds volume to the total tank water capacity which helps to keep your tank stable. here is a link to building a refugium.

Building A Refugium - Page 1 - What Is A Refugium? - About Saltwater Aquariums Featured Article by Don Carner

You will need a light for the tank and the refugium you should have a ATO (auto top off system.) the live rock is your filter and the protein skimmer does just what it's name suggests it removes wast material and solids out of the water.

If you want to keep brain corals it is suggested to have MH lights but you can keep some with T5HO lights like Lobo corals, you should buy a couple books.

you will need some test kits get a reef test kit and make sure it has :
nitrate 
nitrite 
ammonia 
KH tests 
Salt 
Live rock 
the largest tank you can afford. 
Sand is nice but not an absolute must have depends on the live stock you want to keep.
I would go to a local hydroponics store and get a PH pen meter they are more accurate.
A refractometer is the way to go when measuring salinity you can get them at a local LFS or off the reef sites used.
An ATO is not must have but it does make life a lot easier and helps to keep the protein skimmer working at it best. 
Also sand is not must have but does help if you want to keep fish that like to sift sand or sleep in it. Other wise the sand sifters don't tend to last long as they get a great deal of their food out of the sand. The wrasses that sleep in the sand wind up going for rides when they sleep looks funny but they wind up as food sooner or latter when other fish get large.

Bill


----------



## beefORchicken (Apr 23, 2010)

imo i would try my best to have a sump even if you are doing 20-35g, it will help, a lot. 
keep doing research and asking questions. good luck! it's a lot of work but sooo worth it


----------

